# Need help with Fursona



## D3XT3R (Apr 27, 2017)

I would like you guys to meet D3XT3R, hes going to be my fursona and my new suit within the next 6-7 months but however i kinda hit a road block with designing any suggestions?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks good in shape and everything.

What kind of extras are you looking for? Stuff like markings?


----------



## D3XT3R (Apr 27, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Looks good in shape and everything.
> 
> What kind of extras are you looking for? Stuff like markings?



Yea, symbols of markings that will make it unique, im new to making a fursona but not the fandom.


----------



## T-LARC (Apr 27, 2017)

Well a lot of people like to start with a solid colour base like you've got there, and add either blotches/stripes of colour over the top. If you've got a particular pattern in mind, go for that, but it helps if you know what kind of look you want to go for. If your character is a little tiger-ish, lean towards stripes. If you want to make him look closer to a breed of dog with patches or spots, than applying spots of colour to him would help with that. You could have the most complicated patterns weaving colours in and out across his body, or just a few small patches.

The key is to make sure all the colours work, and that the design can be replicated by other artists, and especially your maker. Better to be too simple than too complex. Always. ^w^


----------



## D3XT3R (Apr 27, 2017)

Well i wanted to do simple designs...but also appealing as im probably going to do public fursuiting....and i love simple cause simple is better in my opinions. Its doing the chest witha  design is questionable...im off to work so ill be checking this post a little later


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 27, 2017)

What if you do a chest with a different color? It doesn't have to have markings, but maybe make it white or something?


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm all for the simple designs as well, hence my fursona has very natural and simple colourations and markings xP What I do, and that helps a lot, is look at natural breed colour patterns. I usually stick to the breeds I love and go from there, twitching the colours and placing the ones that I find most appealing. I most personally don't like very vivid colours, but for the green you're going for I'd suggest dark greys and blacks for a sense of harmony and that off-white colour looks good too.  Like Frostbite suggested, I guess a white muzzle-chest or simply throat area would look pretty good, along with the under part of the tail.


----------



## T-LARC (Apr 27, 2017)

It'd help if you knew what colours you wanted him to be. Green is a very hard colour to match with. On a colour wheel, red would be its opposite, but that might clash strongly depending on which greens/reds you use. So yeah, picking the colours would probably be the best start.

After that point, you could decide where to have the other colour. So you could use the secondary colour with the ears, or the eyes, or in bands on the arms or legs...
It's all up to you. ^^


----------



## D3XT3R (Apr 27, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> It'd help if you knew what colours you wanted him to be. Green is a very hard colour to match with. On a colour wheel, red would be its opposite, but that might clash strongly depending on which greens/reds you use. So yeah, picking the colours would probably be the best start.
> 
> After that point, you could decide where to have the other colour. So you could use the secondary colour with the ears, or the eyes, or in bands on the arms or legs...
> It's all up to you. ^^



Well i would love to make a more natural color scheme but i dont wana feel like a copy cat


----------



## T-LARC (Apr 27, 2017)

In that case, don't look at other people's fursonas when making your colour choices. Look either to the animals, or at colour swatches to determine which colours work. Nobody could accuse you of copying them if your colours merely suit that of the animal you've picked.


----------



## D3XT3R (Apr 27, 2017)

any color swatches your familiar with cause i can never understand them


----------



## T-LARC (Apr 28, 2017)

Sure. I use colour swatches in my graphic design projects all the time. The theme can vary, but they're basically just a collection of colours that gel well together. So with this example, if you were trying to make a wolf or arctic fox, the "Blue Humans" swatch might go nicely if you replaced the pink shades with white, and shades of light grey instead. Just as an example - any of the swatches could be used for any project, depending on your preference. ^^





If you wanted to go more out there, you can use weirder colour combinations like an '80s' colour swatch - neon blue and hot pink, and that kinda thing. The only thing I'd warn you about if you want to go down this path is that they don't make fake fur of every colour imaginable. So if you want to make sure your fursuiter will be able to find a close match to your bright and vivid colours, do a little research online and see if you come up with any matches yourself. But that's a conversation for way down the line. Just something to bear in mind. ^^


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 28, 2017)

There's not much you can do to make a character "unique" to anyone but yourself honestly. Cannidae and felidae are the most used types so there's damn near any variation you can think of.

Reptiles and bugs aren't anywhere near as common while birds are kind of in the middle of them all



T-LARC said:


> Sure. I use colour swatches in my graphic design projects all the time. The theme can vary, but they're basically just a collection of colours that gel well together. So with this example, if you were trying to make a wolf or arctic fox, the "Blue Humans" swatch might go nicely if you replaced the pink shades with white, and shades of light grey instead. Just as an example - any of the swatches could be used for any project, depending on your preference. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hackers"

What an odd name for a palette


----------



## D3XT3R (May 7, 2017)

Thank you all for the help i really appreciate it, i had done some revise and editing...so this what i re-made this is D3XTER he is a sort of part of me that is love with math...the back is a bit bland so ill think of something for it


----------



## T-LARC (May 7, 2017)

That's awesome, D3XT3R! ^^

The revising and editing definitely paid off. His design is simple enough for other artists and fursuit makers to replicate, but still unique to you! 
Good job!


----------



## D3XT3R (May 7, 2017)

Thank you it's been a pleasure to be part of a welcoming community btw is there any commissioners you know that make I guess avatars of your character?


----------



## T-LARC (May 7, 2017)

I'm glad you feel welcome! ^^

And of course - definitely!

It all depends on your budget, really, but I can link a few examples here that have different styles. Just check if they're open for commissions, and then ask for a 'headshot' of your character, typically. If they do larger pictures, you can always crop them to get a good avatar. ^^


If you're on a tight budget, then have a look at these:
Euclase
Euclase is responsible for making my avatar - it was a request, and I'm very lucky. She's currently open, and her prices are quite reasonable. ^^
Userpage of euclase -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Squire of Time
Squire of Time is someone I've commissioned 3 pieces from. Their prices are very, very good, and there's a really nice flow to their artstyle. ^^
Userpage of squireoftime -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

FlyreMoon
FlyreMoon is actually Belgian, but you don't need to speak their language to appreciate their art! They're also open, and their prices are really good! ^^
Userpage of flyremoon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

If cost isn't that much of an object, then these are the furs to be going to:
OrcaOwl
Orca Owl's paintbrush style is gorgeous, and definitely one of my favourites! They're open too! Check it out! ^^
Userpage of orcaowl -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

NeonPossum
Neon Possum's got a lot of work on their back, and it's all very, very good stuff! More of a modern, cleaner style. ^^
Artwork Gallery for neonpossum -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Kite
Kite's another fur I've commissioned. Very painterly, and still at a very good price, considering what you get! ^^
Userpage of kite512 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Phew, never assembled a list of artists before - I went through everyone I've seen since joining the fandom! I hope it helps somewhat, and either way, good luck with your character and eventual fursuit! Post an update on this threat sometime - it'd be awesome to see what happens down the line! ^^


----------



## D3XT3R (May 7, 2017)

Of course I will within I think 4 months I'll have enough for my fursuit commission. And get props and such. Such as leashes and a bandana. And with my tax refund I hope to go to 2018 anthrocon


----------



## T-LARC (May 7, 2017)

Oh, woah, that's awesome! ^^

Unfortunately, I'm all the way out in the UK, so I might not be seeing you anytime soon. But if you ever decide to give CFz a visit, I'll be happy to give you a furry high five and chat!


----------

